# Decommissioning Dial Indicators



## xman_charl (Jun 27, 2016)

*have 10 or more indicators*




*Charl*


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm confused. You're destroying them? You're offering them for sale? I would hope it's the latter.


----------



## 51cub (Jun 27, 2016)

What he said. The one in the vise is kinda scary


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd fix em before I would destroy em


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 27, 2016)

I will pay for you to ship them to me


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 27, 2016)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I will pay for you to ship them to me


Exactly what I was thinking. There are at least half a dozen places in my shop where I'd love to have one mounted (even if it's less precise than ideal, or slightly "sticky", like a drill press quill), but it's not in the budget to buy them at this point when there are higher priorities. But if they're just going to be destroyed for some reason...


----------



## 51cub (Jun 27, 2016)

Donate them to an auction where the proceeds would benefit this site


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 27, 2016)

At least take them shooting


----------



## Superburban (Jun 27, 2016)

NOOOOOO! Now I'll have nightmares for ever.


----------



## rwm (Jun 27, 2016)

I also crush my indicators when they go bad. Doesn't everyone? How else do you keep the bad ones from corrupting the good ones? Separate drawers?
It's probably very effective the way you made the other 9 watch...
R


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 27, 2016)

rwm said:


> you keep the bad ones from corrupting the good ones? Separate drawers?


I din' kno the' wore drawers.  I kin only get im in knee pants.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 27, 2016)

Aluminum foil does a good job of preventing the contagious error virus from infecting the others.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 27, 2016)

Use them for loaners... to others when they want to borrow one..


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 27, 2016)

I see valuable parts in those.  Dials, indicating points, etc.


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 27, 2016)

Items of life consequence should be destroyed upon retirement, ladders, safety rope, etc... dial indicators can be offered up for "parts or not working" to those who need.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 27, 2016)

and here, all this time, i was holding dial indicators the wrong way, 
boy do i feel stupid.


----------



## olcopper (Jul 4, 2016)

Contact "Long Island Indicator" they repair indicators and such, you may find they are repairable very inexpensively.
olcopper


----------



## Gerritt (Jul 4, 2016)

People are complaining of junk made today, why not get these fixed or move them along to someone who will? I don't need any more but surely someone will take them off your hands.


----------



## Micke S (Jul 5, 2016)

I was near to buy another magnetic stand for a dial indicator but now understand and old vise is ideal for precision measurements


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a simple solution when they go bad, send them to a guy in CA that fixes them and you get them back working like new.  Have you looked at the price for a .0005" Intrepid recently,  Sorry Ill fix mine.  

FYI I do enjoy taking the used and broken household appliances and electronics to the range.  Penetration testing with the .338 L is fun!


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2016)

I decommissioned my last possessed computer , started at front porch , 6 precision placed 0.380 holes, moved to front yard , 3 , 000 buck 3" mag 12ga , put the remaining case out aprox 100 yards hanging from tree and 5 30/06 precisely placed holes in the remaining computer carcass 
Then I called up a computer guru friend and told him to come by , "my computer has a problem"
He said it was beyond his expertise, the lead got all mixed up.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 8, 2016)

xman_charl said:


> *have 10 or more indicators*
> 
> View attachment 131486
> 
> ...



Personally , I prefer a power shear or a 100 ton press ...........................but that's just my honest opinion !!  

Back in my apprentice days , I was using my bosses Last Word indicator to true up a very large cam in a 4 jaw chuck for ID grinding . It ended up falling out of the chuck directly onto his well , basket case indicator . It amazed me to find out just how many moving parts there were in such a small package !! My other boss laughed his butt off about it .


----------



## brino (Jul 8, 2016)

rwm said:


> It's probably very effective the way you made the other 9 watch...



okay, you actually made me laugh out loud!
Thanks for that.

-brino


----------



## olcopper (Jul 8, 2016)

Note that he has had numerous good suggestions and ideas and hasn't acknowledged any of them
olcopper


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Perhaps it's time to ease off as recent postings have. The friendly aspect is the best part of this forum for many. 

At a certain point it's just piling on. Maybe the original poster feels bad or justified in his assumed actions. Either way at the end of the day he can do what he likes with his things, even if we rather he didn't. Best everyone


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 8, 2016)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> Perhaps it's time to ease off as recent postings have. The friendly aspect is the best part of this forum for many.
> 
> At a certain point it's just piling on. Maybe the original poster feels bad or justified in his assumed actions. Either way at the end of the day he can do what he likes with his things, even if we rather he didn't. Best everyone



Thank you Ralph


----------



## rwm (Jul 9, 2016)

Back when I was younger I had a DVD player that was constantly acting up. I decommissioned it with a 7 story fall onto the pool deck...(yes the pool was closed)
Fortunately no one knew which apartment it came from.
R


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2016)

Lots of things need decommissioning now a days, sometimes the day u got it 
rwm: did it break the pool deck ?.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 9, 2016)

my last laptop started acting up, so I shot it twice with 3" OO-buck. That didn't fix it so I shot it 5 more times. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 10, 2016)

See what I mean about a throw away society. Me im  so poor , cheap I'd keep them and fix them myself . Or give to somebody worse then me. Is there anybody worse?. YUPP there are .


----------



## hman (Jul 10, 2016)

The morning after I retired, I "decommissioned" my obnoxious alarm clock with 2 rounds of #8 12 gauge bird shot.  Kept it as a souvenir.


----------

